#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο: Σεισμός 7 Ρίχτερ στην Αϊτή

## giorgosk

Σεισμός 7 ρίχτερ στην Αϊτή. Κατέρρευσε το νοσοκομείο στο Πορτ-ο-Πρενς. Μετά την κύρια δόνηση σημειώθηκαν μετασεισμοί έντασης 5,9 και 5,5 ρίχτερ.

Προειδοποίηση για τσουνάμι εκδόθηκε για Κούβα, Δομινικανή Δημοκρατία και Μπαχάμες αλλά τα ιστορικά δεδομένα δείχνουν ότι η απειλή δεν είναι μεγάλη. Στη 1.50 ώρα Ελλάδος η προειδοποίηση για το τσουνάμι ακυρώθηκε.

Το επίκεντρο του σεισμού εντοπίζεται 10 μίλια από την πρωτεύουσα Πορτ-ο-Πρενς.

Πηγή: Capital.gr

----------


## Evan

Ο μεγαλύτερος σεισμός τα τελευταία 200 χρόνια στην Αϊτή, μια από τις φτωχότερες χώρες του κόσμου χτύπησε χθες στις 16 53 τοπική.

BBC

----------


## leo

Κρίμα πραγματικά.......... 

και το πλιάτσικο δίνει για άλλη μια φορά το στίγμα του .....

----------


## Balance

Το πλιάτσικο είναι το λιγότερο που μπορεί να αισθανθεί κάποιος, όταν καταρέουν τα πάντα γύρω του..
Πόσο έτοιμοι είμαστε οι μηχανικοί να αντιμετωπίσουμε μια τέτοια εξέλιξη? Μπορούμε να προστατευτούμε με ένα 7άρι ή ένα 8άρι εδω?

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Πάντως ρε σεις,πολλές καταρρεύσεις κτηρίων Ο.Σ. είδα σε διάφορες εικόνες και στην TV....

----------


## Efpalinos

Συγκλονιστικές εικόνες από την Αϊτή

----------


## Sdimis

Είχα ταξιδέψει παλαιότερα στη κεντρική και νότια Αμερική. Οι κατασκευές είναι ΑΘΛΙΕΣ. Νομίζεις ότι θα καταρρεύσουν ακόμα και με τον αέρα !!!

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Βγήκε ο Καρύδης σήμερα στην Τσαπανίδου κ άρχισε (για μία ακόμη φορά) τα δικά του

Οι βασικές θέσεις του:

1.Ο κύριος μηχανισμός αστοχίας του κτιρίου είναι στον κατακόρυφο άξονά του.(!!!!!!!!Εμάς γιατί μας έκοβε όταν του τα γράφαμε?Φυσικά αδιάβαστοι είμασταν.....)Επειδή λέει το επίκεντρο πάντα είναι μακρυά από τις πόλεις,γι' αυτό κ αναγκαζόμαστε στον Κανονισμό να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας τις οριζόντιες δυνάμεις πρώτα........

2.Μην γκρεμίζετε τους τοίχους χωρισμάτων γιατί λέει αδυνατίζει το κτίριο (!!!!!!!!-----ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ..........)

3.Συντηρήστε το κτίριο από τα θεμέλιά του (Αυτό ΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ δεν το κατάλαβα.............)

----------


## noutsaki

> 2.Μην γκρεμίζετε τους τοίχους χωρισμάτων γιατί λέει αδυνατίζει το κτίριο (!!!!!!!!-----ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ..........)


Καλά έχεις και μια ευαισθησία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα!!των τοίχων εννοώ!! :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Pappos

Ποιός είναι ο κ. Καρύδης ? Δεν τον έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου. (Αν και τους περισσότερους στην Ελλάδα τους γνωρίζω αυτός μου είναι τελέιως άγνωστος). Σε περίπτωση απάντησης παρακαλώ πολύ αν υπάρχει και link σελίδας με το βιογραφικό του ή σημειώσεις του σε περίπτωση που είναι λέκτορας σε κάποια σχολή.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Sdimis

Μα τι συζητάμε ρε παιδιά !!!. Αν δείτε τα κτίριά τους σε φάση κατασκευής θα τρελαθείτε. Κολώνες 15Χ15 με σκυρόδεμα φτιαγμένο στο χέρι, το νερό, κάτι ανάμεσα σε νερό και λάσπη. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν βάζουν καθόλου χαλίκια στο μίγμα (σε πολλές χώρες της περιοχής τα αδρανή είναι πανάκριβα και χρησιμοποιούν μόνο άμμο) και από ένα Φ10 στις γωνίες. Οι δε πλάκες με πλέγμα μόνο !!!!!
Με αυτά σηκώνουν 2-3 ορόφους !!!!!!

----------


## Theo

όπου φτωχός κι η μοίρα του.

----------


## Samdreamth

Θα συμφωνήσω δυστυχώς και γω με τον Theo....

Και βλέπει κανείς και τις άλλες καφρίλες που κάνουν: 
Στέλνουν πρώτα στρατό και όχι ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια...  :Mad:

----------


## Evan

Αν ο Καρύδης έβγαλε επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα από αυτές τις κατασκευές τότε τι να πω... καληνύχτα

----------


## Efpalinos

Οι εκκλήσεις για βοήθεια στην την Αϊτή έρχονται καθυστερημένα. Ο σεισμός αποτέλειωσε αυτό που ξεκίνησαν οι άνθρωποι. 98% των δασών τους έχουν μετατραπεί κυριολεκτικά σε κάρβουνο με αποτέλεσμα η διάβρωση του εδάφους να τους στερεί καλλιεργήσιμη γη. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί είναι καταδικασμένοι. Η Αϊτή μας δίνει σήμερα μια μακάβρια εικόνα του αύριο - εφόσον συνεχιστεί η ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη με τα σημερινά πρότυπα και ρυθμούς. 

Δείτε και αυτό το σχετικό ντοκιμαντέρ με καταπληκτική αέρια φωτογράφηση από 54 χώρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η Ελλαδίτσα μας με τα καμμένα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU

----------


## Balance

Μπράβο *Efpalinos* για την ευαισθησία σου

----------


## Evan

Έρανος για αποστολή βοήθειας εδώ

----------


## Balance

Απίστευτες εικόνες...Και τόσα θύματα..Που να ρίξει κανείς ευθύνες; 
Ας κρατήσουμε αυτές τις εικόνες "προίκα" για το μέλλον για να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι
και περισσότερο υπεύθυνοι στο κομμάτι που μας αναλογεί, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## Efpalinos

Σύντομη ανάλυση και συμπεράσματα για τις αιτίες του καταστροφικού σεισμού από μηχανικό (Αγγλικά)

----------

Xάρης

----------

